# solved ufw service fails to start every boot

## 666threesixes666

solved by following post no-2 of this thread, appended to ufw wiki....

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ufw

http://bpaste.net/show/GPD0qHEkkNFsQWbSZPdd/

oddly enough if i restart the process it runs every other attempt to start it.  somethings funk about the ip 6 rules.

root@mkultra [ /home/mkultra ] # /etc/init.d/ufw restart

 * Starting ufw ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

root@mkultra [ /home/mkultra ] # /etc/init.d/ufw restart

 * Stopping ufw ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting ufw ...

ip6tables-restore: line 65 failed

Problem running '/etc/ufw/before6.rules'

 * Failed to start ufw.                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: ufw failed to start

root@mkultra [ /home/mkultra ] # /etc/init.d/ufw restart

 * Starting ufw ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

using ufw-gtk from ufw-frontends package to disable ip v6 is a work around for the moment for me but its still not solved.Last edited by 666threesixes666 on Sat Feb 15, 2014 4:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Goverp

I've seen messages like that when my kernel was missing some of the netfilter components, in this case for IP6.

IIRC, if you reinstall ufw it's preconditions checker might tell you what's missing.  I take the easy solution, and configure every one of the netfilter components as modules, and let ufw/iptables sort out what they need.

----------

